# Hoyt Avenger xt1000



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes , this is called the tiller and should be equal. When both limb bolts are tightened all the way it should give you equal tiller if the bow is tuned correctly. If you untwist the limb bolts the same amount on both , you should keep the tiller even. If it is not the same you will have to adjust the control cable.


----------



## bassaddict79 (Dec 14, 2010)

Well I checked the distance with the limb bolts all the way down the top is at 8 9/16" and the bottom is at 8 7/16". Is this something I should be concerned with? If so what are the steps to adjust the control cable? Thanks for your help by the way Bassman.


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

If your bow is shooting well it might be best to leave it alone. A well tuned Hoyt will have the top cam rotated a bit more than the lower cam at full draw. But to answer your question, to adjust the control cable you have to press the bow and twist or untwist the control cable to get the cams even. This adjustment sounds simple but may lead to changing the buss cable length and also the string length.


----------



## bassaddict79 (Dec 14, 2010)

Well I think I will be leaving it alone. I do want to learn more of the overall mechanics of the bow kinda nice to be able to work on my own stuff. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

The cams do need to be timed correctly before measuring the tiller. If the tiller is still off considerably and the cams are in time your bottom set of limbs is stronger than the top set. Some people swap limbs around to try to even them out and others simply loosen the bolt on the stiffer limbs. Allmost all bows used to ship with a stiffer set on the bottom. I cant remember the reasoning behind it though. If I were you and the bow is shooting good I would not let it bother me. Lots of people still tiller tune their bows for a custom feel and I have seen them shoot great with all kinds of tiller differences.


----------

